# AT&T Wireless - You Rat Bas****s



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I just got my bill online today. As I was going though it I noticed my daughter's line had a much higher charge than usual. I figured she went over her data plan so I started looking. Turns out it was the one-time upgrade charge when she get her new 4S last month.

But then something else caught my eye. She is on the 2GB/25$ mo data plan. But her data charges last month were $25.83. Hmmmmm..... Looked again to see if she was over - Nope. Used 1.522 of 2. So good there.

It turns out that when she upgraded, she used her a partial month data plan on her old phone from 8/9 to 8/17 and her new plan from 8/17 to 9/8. She got charged for 8/17 going off the old plan and coming on the new plan (not really a new plan, but new phone). That $0.83 difference - $25/30 = .83. Got charged for one day twice. Now not a big deal to me, but if they do this on every customer that changed phones, it turns into big money for them.

So, should I go in and cost them $0.83 of CSR time by *****ing about it? Maybe next Friday morning.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I canceled a Sprint long distance plan a few months ago and there was one last remaining bill to pay for 43¢. They had to pay postage to send me a bill, and I had to write them a check and pay postage to send it, plus Sprint then had to process my check. All of this for 43¢.

In writing this, I just now realized what I should have done. I should have sent them a check for 42¢ :grin:


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Back in the 90's I got a bill in the mail for a year from the old Cellular one (I think that is Verizon now but who knows) for .01. I tossed them all in the garbage and laughed every time I opened one  

You should call AT&T and complain and make it known that you are not happy having to make the call


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> I just got my bill online today. As I was going though it I noticed my daughter's line had a much higher charge than usual. I figured she went over her data plan so I started looking. Turns out it was the one-time upgrade charge when she get her new 4S last month.
> 
> But then something else caught my eye. She is on the 2GB/25$ mo data plan. But her data charges last month were $25.83. Hmmmmm..... Looked again to see if she was over - Nope. Used 1.522 of 2. So good there.
> 
> ...


 Some people have really gotten screwed doing that who used a lot of data early on or a lot of texts or minutes. You have to be careful making any changes before the end of your bill cycle because they prorate old and new as you see. They do tell you that if you make the change online IIRC.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had an old Dean Witter account that I cashed in and somehow it had $0.06 left and for YEARS I got monthly statements - six or more pages - of how that $0.06 bounced between - something and I think a $0.36 high.

It took about 4 calls over too many months to finally get the account cancelled. It seems they want accounts more than they want cost savings.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> I canceled a Sprint long distance plan a few months ago and there was one last remaining bill to pay for 43¢. They had to pay postage to send me a bill, and I had to write them a check and pay postage to send it, plus Sprint then had to process my check. All of this for 43¢.
> 
> In writing this, I just now realized what I should have done. I should have sent them a check for 42¢ :grin:


You should have paid $0.44. Then it would be them that would have to send a check to balance their books.

Your way would end up with collection letters and mark against your credit score.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Sweet idea. Wish I'd done it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> I just got my bill online today. As I was going though it I noticed my daughter's line had a much higher charge than usual. I figured she went over her data plan so I started looking. Turns out it was the one-time upgrade charge when she get her new 4S last month.
> 
> But then something else caught my eye. She is on the 2GB/25$ mo data plan. But her data charges last month were $25.83. Hmmmmm..... Looked again to see if she was over - Nope. Used 1.522 of 2. So good there.
> 
> ...


Not unless you put almost 0 value to your time. Are you sure about the number of days in the billing period? Hate to see you call, and find out there's nothing due you. Even if you're convinced you got hosed .83 it's not worth it, unless you enjoy such exercises, that is.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Call AT&T and ask them to credit your account for the upgrade fee. Don't ask them to remove as most CSR's can't remove charges. They can, however place credits on your account.

Give it a shot and be nice. Works for me every time.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> So, should I go in and cost them $0.83 of CSR time by *****ing about it? Maybe next Friday morning.


AT&T would have to overcharge me a bit more than 83 cents to make me call them ba****ds.

Don't sweat the small stuff...

Verizon FiOS TV, however, is another case. It took four months of hassling before I got the bill within $20 of what it should have been. Bill has been fine for eight months since then. but I'm wary of making any further changes...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

You can tell how old you are if you know that the 2nd "T" in AT&T stands for ______


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

That would be Telegraph.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Or if you've ever used one, or even seen one in actual use in person (not a demonstration/museum piece or picture).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I remember AT&T, NYNEX, Bell Atlantic...


----------



## wv_patsfan (Jul 30, 2009)

Herdfan...if possible, you might want to consider a switch to Verizon. LTE got turned on in our area a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> I remember AT&T, NYNEX, Bell Atlantic...


C&P was the local subsidiary in the DC area of what eventually became Bell Atlantic.

I once got a credit card bill for 50 cents. It drove me crazy trying to figure out what happened. it turns out, my balance was some number of dollars plus 75 cents (let's call it $100.75). I wrote a check for that amount. Apparently, my 7 looked like a 2 to the chimp in accounts receivable, so they only put $100.25 in their records, and put that amount on their version of a deposit slip, and my bank deducted that amount from my checking account. I didn't use that account often, so the next month, I got a statement for $0.50. I went back and looked at my bank statement and the cancelled check and figured out their mistake, and called them up, asking "Do you really want me to send you a check for fifty cents?" The CSR said no, they had a "small balance forgiveness policy" where they write off any balance under a dollar.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> C&P was the local subsidiary in the DC area of what eventually became Bell Atlantic.


And the mailbox over at my local Central Office still said C&P until about a year ago when it was hit by a car. So no one bothered to change it through the name changes C&P>Bell Atlantic>Verizon>Frontier. :eek2:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh, I forgot to mention New York Telephone and New Jersey Bell...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> ooh, I forgot to mention New York Telephone and New Jersey Bell...


The days when the phone company was good. I know. I was there on the inside.


----------

